# All Jackson Kayaks 10-20% Off



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Jackson just gave the approval to discount all 2012 Jackson Kayaks 10-20%, so we've reduced the prices on all our in-stock Jackson boats. 

Check out 4Corners Sale Page for more info. 

We're also offering free delivery to Baileyfest or the Gore Race, so act quick before the model you want is gone!


----------

